# Need advice please on Holly's incision



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Take a look at the bubble looking skin at the bottom, is this something to worry about? She has been very active playing and I am hoping she has not done some damage.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi!! Lola has the dissolvable stitches but she also had a small bubble after her spay. She was nuts too running and playing right after. The vet said when the stitches dissolve, it would resolve itself and it did. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh good thanks, Zorana, I can maybe sleep tonight. I look at it 20 times a day. My Pug, Sadie didn't have this , but then Pugs don't run around a lot.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Evelyn said:


> Oh good thanks, Zorana, I can maybe sleep tonight. I look at it 20 times a day. My Pug, Sadie didn't have this , but then Pugs don't run around a lot.


Haha, yes I can't imagine a pug running too much!! Ur so funny. Keep me posted on how she's doing. I'm always here if you need anything. Sleep tight!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I had Raisin & Mia spayed at the same time since they were sisters...big mistake!! They were crazy the way they played, I swear they were worse after. They both ended up with hernias. I freaked, I didn't keep them immobile like I should have, I just didn't have the heart too. 
It's been two years, within six months you would never have known.
I'm worried about spaying Lily, she is even more playful and crazier than they were..she goes after both of them and is relentless.
I would call the vet Mon. But unless it is oozing or looks infected, I bet you're fine.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks Debby, and good luck on that move, think of it as a new adventure and try not to stress, as long as your pups have you all will be well.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

How long do dissolvable stitches take to dissolve? Zara was spayed 2 weeks ago and her stitches are still intact


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> How long do dissolvable stitches take to dissolve? Zara was spayed 2 weeks ago and her stitches are still intact


Oh gosh, I have no idea, my dogs nor me have ever had dissolvable stitches. That would be nice to know.


----------

